# Roach Evidence - Clean Up



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Start with some traps so you’ll see if roaches are in factvwhat you have.


----------



## kaysee (Oct 26, 2016)

The traps that were left behind had some in them, plus the dead ones I found under the stove, fridge. 

Haven’t seen any live and have had traps down for a few weeks. 

Really just need to know if I need to, and how to, clean up the left over poop and remains stuck between the cabinets and walls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How large of a gap is there between the wall, and the cabinetry?

There used to be an upholstery wand for vacuums that was around a half inch thick, and 2 inch wide, that might give you some access to vacuum a portion of the mess out.

I'm sure that a metal fab shop can fashion a wand for you that fits a standard vacuum, and has the narrow LONG section, to reach farther.

Yes the cleaning crew should have cleaned this better, and the Association rep knows that.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You can sanitize it, even if you can't remove it, but, there are lots os ways to clean small places. How big is the gap? Photo?
I wouldn't ask for cabinets to be taken off.


----------



## kaysee (Oct 26, 2016)

For reference here’s the view









But the gap is pretty small, about 1/4 inch. I can see in there with a light, but can’t get a good picture. 

What’s my worst case of this doesn’t get fully cleaned? Will it turn to dust eventually or is it something that absolutely needs to be addressed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just spray it with Lysol & try to forget about it. If you kill any potential organisms, it won't matter. Alternatively, if it still bothers you, you could use a HEPA vacuum after letting the Lysol dry, if you're concerned about dust.

I don't think it's an issue, personally. The smell is probably from the previous occupants.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a small space to try any vacuum in.

Cabinetry is screwed to the wall, from inside, through the back of the cabinets, and usually takes a team to move safely, it ain't a one person job.

And as suggested the smell might be something entirely different. 

You might use a thin long piece of metal to scrape all that you can get to the outside, and them vacuum it up.

But there is usually dust, and debris behind and under most cabinetry anyway.

ED


----------



## kaysee (Oct 26, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> That is a small space to try any vacuum in.
> 
> Cabinetry is screwed to the wall, from inside, through the back of the cabinets, and usually takes a team to move safely, it ain't a one person job.
> 
> ...


That’s a good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

